# Feedback on USC Personal Statement? USC Film and Television Production Freshman App.



## ashjupiterw (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello! I need feedback on my personal statement before I turn it in in a couple of weeks! I can post it or email it to you whatever your preference is! Thank you so much!!


----------

